# Moving tips



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

We are moving next week from our 3 bed/2 bath 1000 sq foot home to our new 5 bed/3 bath 2200 sq foot home. You would think I would be excited. I'm totally dreading it. Not the actual living there, just the moving. We have 4 children under 8 so they are not going to be much help. We have 7 days to get this done as DH is a teacher and is off next week for spring break. This is the first time we have moved since we married 10 years ago (and the last!) We have sooooo much stuff crammed in this house, I am totally overwhelmed. Everyone is telling me to move one room at a time, but I don't know. Can you guys help me with your best moving tips??:help:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

one room at a time is good and make the first box to the kitchen with comfort/snack foods and paper products because you will need it to keep the kids and yourselves going have the kids help with their stuffed animals/toys as usually those are light weight and easy for them to move good luck


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Get a dumpster!!!! This is a perfect time to purge. I move more often than I care to admit, (my next move will be my last though). EVERYTIME I move I get the biggest dumpster the waste management has to offer. I have never not filled it. The less you have the less you have to move. Unless legitimately sentimentally attached, if you haven't used it in 6 months TOSS IT! best of luck, and yes the kids can help. Mine were helping even at 2 and 3. You might be surprised how well they can pack their own toys.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Hate it BUT 1st thing to do is set up your beds in the new house, make up the bed so you can crash. I think it helps to write on the box where it goes.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I should NEVER have to move again, but if I do I am leaving with the clothes on my back!! I agree with Chad, good time to purge. It's AMAZING how much 'stuff' a family can aquire, you'll have your hands full with 10yrs worth, good luck!


----------

